# Modern Marvels The Lumber Yard



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

If you haven't already seen it before, I found an old History Channel Modern Marvels video on The lumber Yard yesterday from a few years ago. It's very interesting. Enjoy.

I wish my bandsaw had 125hp 30 ft long and an 8" wide blade lol

http://www.hulu.com/embed/wjWVxgSQl-xsqez0yf-yig


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Eric, I watched the first 5 minutes of this and it looks real good. I definitely will watch the whole thing. Thanks for posting it. I'm at work, now.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Its really interesting. They go over machines used in the mills for the first quarter or so, then they go into where they get sources from and the history behind lumber mills which is actually really interesting. They also go into ply/osb grade lumber/ exotic veneers and wood 50,000 yrs old that is mined.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry you have a negative view.

This post was more about what goes on in a lumber mill and the history behind them and its cool to see for those like me who have never seen it.

The large mill they show is strictly a construction grade lumber mill if it makes any difference. They actually do go to a few small hardwood mills and some that specialize in recycled lumber from old barns etc. Again though, this has nothing to do with it being a large mill, its just about the milling here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BoiseJoe, I wasn't interested in them for the purpose of buying from them. I own part of a manufacturing plant and worked in woodworking plants all my life so it's just the machinery that I like to look at. You can always get an idea or two from watching something like this. The most that we ever worked was around 50 people. Now we have about 25 people. The recession/depression? has really cut into our business. They also probably make a lot of commodity moldings. We couldn't possibly compete with them on anything. We do moulding for one house at a time or one building at a time. We will do 1 piece of molding for someone if they need it. We do stock some moldings. Some of their biggest customers are probably people like Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I just like free wood.. don't care where it comes from or who cuts it.. LOL


----------

